# Article on Friend's FB Page; thoughts?



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

We’re breeders – why are we anti-breeding? | Ruffly Speaking

A friend on FB had this on her wall. Thoughts?


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I am familiar with this blog post.

IMHO, I think the author should better define what she means when she uses the terms, “well-bred” or “carefully” bred.

Answering that question would require breeders, breed clubs and registration organizations to come to some sort of a consensus about what makes a breeder responsible, ethical, etc. Unfortunately, that seems to be a big challenge within the broader breeding communities in this country (and elsewhere). 

Embracing the principles set forth in this post without agreed upon definitions and established mechanisms to enforce those standards seems irresponsible to me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Different breeds = different requirements. Working dog breeders have the bar set very high if they are doing it right. 
All the comments are just a rehash of what has been discussed time and time again. When the buyers attitude is adjusted so they are willing to learn and research instead of impulse purchase, there will be change. Until then it is the same ol' same ol.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Different breeds = different requirements.


I agree. I did not mean to suggest otherwise. I thought when I mentioned "breed clubs" it was clear that I was talking about breed-specific standards but, looking back, I can see why there would be confusion on that : )


----------

